# Painting with mica



## triplemom (Nov 26, 2016)

Okay, so I made gingerbread men and xmas houses and painted them with mica. They are absolutely gorgeous. However, when I try to package them or even touch them they smear and it s been two days? I did spray hairspray on them like I saw in a video but that didnt help either. How do I get them to set or dry so I can give them away?
I see all these videos on how to paint them but now how to make the colors set and dry?


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 26, 2016)

What did you use to make your paint? It sounds like you used an oil which wouldn't soak into m&p (as far as I know). If you used alcohol it should have just evaporated away and not smear (as much)


----------



## triplemom (Nov 26, 2016)

I used mica and rubbing alcohol


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 27, 2016)

I keep trying to figure out something that might help but I'm coming up blank. Hopefully someone else will be able to step in with some advice


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 27, 2016)

Sorry, I can't help you either as I haven't done M&P. But they sound adorable -- will you post some pictures?


----------



## triplemom (Nov 27, 2016)

Here they are before they smeared


----------



## KristaY (Nov 28, 2016)

OMG, triplemom, those are terrific! I wish I had some words of wisdom for you but I don't do M&P much, and certainly not with fantastic art work! I hope someone has a solution since we have some great M&P soapers here.


----------



## Madiecakes (Dec 14, 2016)

Did you use the mica with 99% Isopropyl alcohol? I usually use that combo or a mix of mica and glycerin.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh they are sweet! Maybe making a fence with tape and pouring a thin layer of M&P over them would work?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 14, 2016)

In my opinion mica makes a horrible mess and I hate it on my washcloths. Next time color you gingerbread me with colored m&p using pipettes and brushes for coloring the recesses in the molds. Let the accent colors set up then pour a layer of color over it etc. I refuse to use mica for even accent on soaps especially since I have had customers complain about the messiness


----------

